# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  السيد نصرات قشاقش

## عفاف الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

بعث الإله إلى الأناممحمــــــداً         ثم الخلـيفة للنبي غـــدى عــلــــي 
ومدينة العلمالعظيم محمــــــــدٌ         والباب للصرحِ العظيمِ غدى علـــــي
فاعلم لواء الحمدباسم محمــــدٍ         ونراه في يوم القيامة مع علـــــــي 
والحوض يوم الوردملك محمدٍ          لكنما الساقي عليه غداً علـــــــــــي 
أعطى إلهي كوثرالمحمــــــــــدٍ         من زوج الطهر البتول سوى علــي 
ويحج في بيت الإلهمحمــــــــدٌ          أوليس من بيت الإلــــــــــه أتى علي
والجنةُ جعلت لدينمحمـــــــــدٍ          لكن بشرط دخولها تهوى علـــــــي 
والنارُ ما خلقت وحقِمحمـــــدٍ          إلا لتصلى الحاقدين على علـــــــــي 
والجنة والنار قللمحمـــــــــــدٍ         وقسيمها يوم الحساب غداً علــــــي 
وأتم بالإيمان دينمحمــــــــــــدٍ          أوما لعمرو الشرك قد برز علــــــي 
وعلي يدعو ربهبمحمــــــــــــدٍ          ومحمدٌ يدعو بحق اخي علــــــــــي 

من تأليف السيد نصرات قشاقش

----------


## التوبي

_ماذا أقول لشاعرٍ قد أنثرا_ 



_مديحهُ العذب في حقِ حيدرا_ 



_تعرفهُ الابطال فارس خبير_ 



_ما قد سمعنا عنهُ يوماً أدبرا_ 



_هذا أبو الحسنين وارث أحمدٍ_ 



_في فضلهِ قال النبي مُعبرا_ 



_من كنتُ مولاهُ فـهذا لهُ_ 



_مولاً وبين القوم كان مُبشرا_ 



_من كان يسلق دربهُ فقد نجى_ 



_و من تخـّلف مصيـّرهُ خاسرا_ 

_شكراً للاخت عفاف على هذا الطرح_ 
_الولائي_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وشكرا لك اخوي التوبي 
صح اللسانك

----------


## MOONY

مشكوره حبيبتي
على الطرح الرائع
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العفو حبيبتي

----------


## التائهه

مافيه احلى من الكلام التي وصفتيه من صفات 
لذلك البطل المغوار >امير المؤمنين
وليد الكعبة التي تفاخر به النبي الاكرم 
فهو زوج البتول وابو السبطين وقسيم 
النار والجنة والسراط المستقيم 
فحبه بقلوب شيعته سيبقى 
لاابدالابدين في الدنيا والاخرة 


التااااااااااااائهة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكور اخي الكريم 
ويعطيك العافية

----------

